

Up to 300M attacks per day may be aimed at NSA Utah facility - adventured
http://www.sltrib.com/news/2135491-155/massive-utah-cyber-attacks-may-be

======
leesalminen
> "What a wonderful criminal environment to be in, where people don't even
> look for you..."

My identity was "stolen" a while back. I had no idea until I was notified by a
DoJ Victim Advocate. There's an active criminal case against this group right
now. Luckily, no one has used my identity (yet).

My point is that the DoJ does prosecute these types of crimes. But, the
majority of people don't realize the extent and breadth of cyber attacks
today. My father (who manages a team of software guys) had no idea that the
VPS that runs my personal website sees roughly 1,000 "attacks" per day.

